# Top 10 Favorite Albums



## TANMAC43 (Apr 3, 2011)

I just want to know what everyone's favorite albums of all time are. I am a huge music guru. XD Here's mine:
Honorable Mention)Doolittle by The Pixies
10)Thriller by Michael Jackson
9)Appetite For Destruction by Guns N' Roses
8)Nevermind by Nirvana
7)Highway 61 Revisted by Bob Dylan
6)The Velvet Underground & Nico by The Velvet Underground
5)Exile On Main Street by The Rolling Stones
4)Led Zeppelin by Led Zeppelin
3)The Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd
2)Abbey Road by The Beatles
1)Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw man, I just looked at the old thread and couldn't help shaking my head at how silly I was.

1. _Alive 2007_ by Daft Punk
2. _The Age of Adz_ by Sufjan Stevens
3. _Reise, Reise_ by Rammstein
4. _Sigh No More_ by Mumford & Sons
5. _The Lady Killer_ by Cee-Lo Green
6. _Under the Blacklight_ by Rilo Kiley
7. _The Cost_ by The Frames
8. _Who Killed Amanda Palmer?_ by Amanda Palmer
9. _Fables From A Mayfly: What I Tell You Three Times Is True_ by Fair to Midland
10. _Progress_ by Take That


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 3, 2011)

I have no fucking clue what my top 10 of anything is.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 3, 2011)

Going with the "only list one album by each band" thing here so that this list doesn't turn into the discography of Smashing Pumpkins.

In alphabetical order to avoid heated discussions in the vein of "WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU PREFER OINGO BOINGO TO RADIOHEAD?!? HERESYYY":

Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
Fantastic Planet - Failure
Going Blank Again - Ride
Loveless - My Bloody Valentine
Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness - Smashing Pumpkins
Metal Machine Music - Lou Reed
Ocean Rain - Echo & the Bunnymen
OK Computer - Radiohead
Only a Lad - Oingo Boingo
Transistor - 311

Honorable mentions: In the Court of the Crimson King, Siamese Dream, Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?, Nevermind, FNM's The Real Thing, Lush's Spooky


----------



## Michi (Apr 3, 2011)

I almost do't know if I should post. There's no pop music on anyone else's list. :P However, since I posted in the last thread my musical tastes and experiences have evolved, you could say. I've heard quite a bit more older music and can make a more accurate judgement.

1) The Fame / The Fame Monster - Lady Gaga
2) Fallen - Evanescence
3) Confessions on a Dance Floor - Madonna
4) The Open Door - Evanescence
5) 21 - Adele
6) Janet Jackson's Rythm Nation 1814 - Janet Jackson
7) Teenage Dream - Katy Perry
8) Thriller - Michael Jackson
9) True Blue - Madonna
10) Love Is Dead - Kerli

Honorable mention:
Born This Way - Lady Gaga. We've heard two AMAZING songs and two remixes of other songs. It's definately shaping up to be the best pop album of the year. Last year I predicted that Teenage Dream by Katy Perry would have amazingly successful songs, and now it's been classed with Rythm Nation, Bad, Whitney, Saturday Night Fever, Faith, and Mariah Carey. I even put in the previous thread the exact thing I put for Born This Way, that it was "shaping up to be an amazing album." I have no doubt that Born This Way will far outshine any other album released in 2011.

Hot Fuss - The Killers
Animal + Cannibal - Ke$ha
Good Girl Gone Bad: Reloaded - Rihanna
Bad - Michael Jackson
Like A Virgin - Madonna. This has two of my favorite songs in ever, "Into The Groove" and "Dress You Up."


Yeah. I'm like addicted to 80's pop music and it's modern descendents like Gaga, there are probably 7 more 80's Madonna, MJ, etc albums in my #11-#20.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 3, 2011)

I am going to try. But I can't guarantee success. This is my current top 10 in rotation:

1. Pink Floyd - The Final Cut
2. Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
3. Brand New - The Devil and God are Raging Inside Me
4. Nine Inch Nails - Downward Spiral
5. Opeth - Blackwater Park
6. Nevermore - Dead Heart In a Dead World
7. Warrel Dane - Praises to the War Machine
8. Orphaned Land - Never Ending Way of OrwARRIOR
9. Rush - 2112
10. Ghost - Opus Eponymous

Honorable mentions atm:

Eluveitie - pretty much everything except Spirit
Pain of Salvation - Road Salt One
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory/Meteora
Paradise Lost - Symbol of Life
Brand New - Deja Entendu
Faith No More - Album of the Year
Blackfield - Welcome to my DNA
Steven Wilson - Insurgentes
Rush - Moving Pictures


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 3, 2011)

My collection is significantly larger than before, so this time, I'll only pick albums I own, rather than those which I've listened to all the songs on via Youtube. Also, I don't count my "Greatest Hits" collections (Led Zeppelin, Journey, Heart, Deep Purple, Radiohead).

1) The Metal Opera, Part 2 - Avantasia
2) Keeper of the Seven Keys, Part 2 - Helloween
3) Master of Puppets - Metallica
4) Chapter V - HammerFall
5) Inhuman Rampage - DragonForce
6) Piece of Mind - Iron Maiden
7) Angels Fall First - Nightwish
8) The Frozen Tears of Angels - Rhapsody of Fire
9) City of Evil - Avenged Sevenfold
10) The Black Parade - My Chemical Romance (lul only non-metal album there)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 3, 2011)

Rarity said:


> 10) The Black Parade - My Chemical Romance (lul *only non-metal album* there)





Rarity said:


> 9) City of Evil - Avenged Sevenfold


õ_ô


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 4, 2011)

This is on my list of favorite albums, and you guys are arguing over what genre A7X is?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 4, 2011)

A7X belongs in the "fuck you very much" genre. That settles that.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll try and do this I guess, but it will probably be crazy different next week, since I'm on a binge of new music and my taste shifts a lot anyway.

More or less following Karkat's formatting because I suck at ordering things:

Absolution - Muse
First Impressions of Earth - The Strokes
Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga - Spoon (by the way, thanks to whoever recommended this band to me, because they're awesome)
Grow Up and Blow Away - Metric
Hail to the Thief - Radiohead
Lungs - Florence + the Machine
A Rush of Blood to the Head - Coldplay
Silent Alarm - Bloc Party
Swoon - Silversun Pickups
Treats - Sleigh Bells

Honorable mentions:
Crash Kings - Crash Kings
The Fame Monster - Lady Gaga
In Rainbows/The Bends - Radiohead
Kill the Moonlight - Spoon
Mine is Yours - Cold War Kids
Room on Fire - The Strokes
Showbiz - Muse

But hey, I had a hard enough time trying to decide which honorable mentions to, well you know...mention. And I will look at this in a month and wonder what I was on.


----------



## Minish (Apr 7, 2011)

Details - Frou Frou
Water Forest - Rurutia
Ultra Blue - Utada Hikaru
The World is Bound With Secret Knots - Noe Venable
Century Child - Nightwish
Mother Earth - Within Temptation
Enchant - Emilie Autumn
Signs of Life - Poets of the Fall
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
Origin of Symmetry - Muse

In a rough kind of order.

If I didn't think it silly, there would probably be three Rurutia albums in there, and they'd all be close to the top. Other than that this wasn't that hard, oddly enough.


----------



## Michi (May 18, 2011)

As of last night my list has changed itself.



Little Monster said:


> _*1) Born This Way - Lady Gaga*_
> 2) The Fame / The Fame Monster - Lady Gaga
> 3) Fallen - Evanescence
> 4) Confessions on a Dance Floor - Madonna
> ...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 21, 2011)

1) Lateralus - Tool
2) In Absentia - Porcupine Tree
3) Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
4) Ecliptica - Sonata Arctica
5) Metropolis Part 2: Scenes from a Memory - Dream Theater
6) Thirteenth Step - A Perfect Circle
7) Once - Nightwish
8) Nevermind - Nirvana
9) The Black Halo - Kamelot
10) Elysium - Stratovarius

Honorable Mentions:
Mothership - Led Zeppelin
We Are Not Alone - Breaking Benjamin
Toxicity - System of a Down
Spirit of the Forest - Korpiklaani
Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden
Demon Days - Gorillaz
Sci-Fi Crimes - Chevelle
Audioslave - Audioslave

I swear, this list keeps changing every day.


----------



## opaltiger (May 22, 2011)

Sticking to one album per artist!

1. Wish You Were Here, Pink Floyd (occasionally momentarily displaced by The Wall)
2. Red, Guillemots
3. Trans-Europe Express, Kraftwerk
4. The Cost of Living, Jason Webley
5. Closing Time, Tom Waits (or Bone Machine or Small Change or Real Gone)
6. WAT, Laibach
7. Who Killed Amanda Palmer?, Amanda Palmer
8. Medúlla, Björk (or Vespertine)
9. Horses, Patti Smith
10. Easy Come, Easy Go; Marianne Faithfull
11. Faith and Courage, Sinéad O'Connor (or I Do Not Want What I Haven't Got)
12. The Velvet Underground & Nico, The Velvet Underground
13. Abbey Road, The Beatles


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't possibly rank them...
*Paramore:* Brand New Eyes, Riot, All We Know Is Falling.
*Three Days Grace:* One X, Life Starts Now.
*Flyleaf:* Flyleaf, Momentum Mori.
*Rise Against:* Siren Song Of The Counter Culture, Appeal To Reason, The Unraveling.
*All American Rejects:* All American Rejects, Move Along, When The World Comes Down.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 11, 2011)

I had to change mine because _Hail Destroyer_ lost the #10 spot to Take That's _Progress_. I have become such a Take That fanboy lately.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry this is over ten! 

14. _Viva la Vida, or Death and All His Friends_, Coldplay.
13. _Oracular Spectacular_, MGMT.
12. _The Fame Monster_, Lady Gaga.
11. _Illinois_, Sufjan Stevens.
10. _Born This Way_, Lady Gaga.
9. _Lungs_, Florence and the Machine.
8. _Volta_, Bjork.
7. _The Suburbs_, Arcade Fire.
6. _The Crying Light_, Antony and the Johnsons.
5. _Neon Bible_, Arcade Fire.
4. _Spirited Away_, Joe Hisaishi.
3. _Kid A_, Radiohead.
2. _In The Aeroplane Over The Sea_, Neutral Milk Hotel.
1. _In Rainbows_, Radiohead.


----------



## Michi (Jun 15, 2011)

So again I feel the need to change the entire list, but this time it's being entirely restructured.

1.) _The Fame (Monster)_ - Lady GaGa
2.) _Born This Way_ - Lady GaGa
3.) _Fallen_ - Evanescence
4.) _Confessions On A Dance Floor_ - Madonna
5.) _Born To Run_ - Bruce Springsteen
6.) _The Open Door_ - Evanescence
7.) _21_ - Adele
8.) _Animal + Cannibal_ - Ke$ha
9.) _Teenage Dream_ - Katy Perry
10.) _Love Is Dead_ - Kerli


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aobaru-- couldn't help but notice you have _Kid A_ and _In Rainbows_ on that list, but not _OK Computer_. Any reason why?


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 16, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Aobaru-- couldn't help but notice you have _Kid A_ and _In Rainbows_ on that list, but not _OK Computer_. Any reason why?


Well, I thought three per artist might be too much. I chose my top two Radiohead albums. _OK Computer_ would be my third pick.


----------



## benwayshouse (Jun 16, 2011)

1. television - _marquee moon_
2. my bloody valentine - _loveless_
(i can't think of how to order these after this point so i'll just stop while i'm ahead)
david bowie - _low_
sonic youth - _daydream nation_
the velvet underground - _white light/white heat_
deerhunter - _cryptograms_
the stooges - _fun house_
daft punk - _discovery_
new york dolls - _new york dolls_
brian eno - _another green world_

and a VERY honorable mention to

björk - _vespertine_

there's so much stuff i hate that i'm not mentioning. D:


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 16, 2011)

After further consideration, I had to go redo this.

1. _Alive 2007_ by Daft Punk
2. _People Who Can Eat People Are The Luckiest People In The World_ by Andrew Jackson Jihad
3. _Reise, Reise_ by Rammstein
4. _The Age of Adz_ by Sufjan Stevens
5. _The Lady Killer_ by Cee-Lo Green
6. _Under the Blacklight_ by Rilo Kiley
7. _Everybody Jam!_ by Scatman John
8. _The Cost_ by The Frames
9. _Progress_ by Take That
10. _Scatman’s World_ by Scatman John

Honourable mentions;

11. _Who Killed Amanda Palmer?_ by Amanda Palmer
12. _Sigh No More_ by Mumford & Sons
13. _Hysterics_ by Rolo Tomassi
14. _Fables From A Mayfly: What I Tell You Three Times Is True_ by Fair to Midland 
15. _Hail Destroyer_ by Cancer Bats
16. _Beautiful World_ by Take That
17. _The Circus_ by Take That
18. _In Silico_ by Pendulum
19. _Live and Dangerous_ by Thin Lizzy
20. _InnerPartySystem_ by InnerPartySystem


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 16, 2011)

> 3. Reise, Reise by Rammstein


You should really try Laibach. Rammstein are a diluted mainstream knock-off.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 16, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> You should really try Laibach. Rammstein are a diluted mainstream knock-off.


I have tried them (you recommended them to me before) and I'm really not a fan.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 17, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Well, I thought three per artist might be too much. I chose my top two Radiohead albums. _OK Computer_ would be my third pick.


I'm just surprised because OK Computer is usually considered their best; haven't checked out In Rainbows yet but it's probably pretty good.

And their new album exists too, I guess.

@TES: As far as I'm concerned Accept could kick Rammstein's ass any day, although they're definitely not terrible.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 17, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I'm just surprised because OK Computer is usually considered their best; haven't checked out In Rainbows yet but it's probably pretty good.
> 
> And their new album exists too, I guess.


Well, not by me ;P Now that I think about it, it's probably fourth after _Amnesiac_. I guess I just like their weirder stuff?

Haven't had a chance to listen to the new album.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jun 17, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> @TES: As far as I'm concerned Accept could kick Rammstein's ass any day, although they're definitely not terrible.


I don't really see the point in comparing Accept and Rammstein. Sure, they're both German metal bands but they play very different styles of metal. It's a bit like comparing Rise Against and Andrew Jackson Jihad because they're both American punk bands.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 17, 2011)

Not to mention Accept are _fucking terrible_.


----------

